# Pup was nearly attacked



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

So I need some suggestions, had a bit of an incident tonight.. and I don't know if anything will come of it, but just looking for thoughts either way.

I was at a buddy's place tonight, as I was in the neighbourhood with my two Mals (Indi - 3 yr old female, Mako - 7.5 month male). He has a 180-200lb Mastiff that is not the friendliest nor does it have any training. I knew this and as such we were just hanging out on the porch talking.

The long and short of it is that he had to go inside, and the wind blew the door open and his male came out. It took one look at me, then looked at the dogs, and I could just tell by his body language that it was on. 

I called for my friend, I pulled the Mako away (my friend says it's male dogs his dog doesn't like), and ended up dropping the leash for the Indi. He went straight for Mako, I pulled Mako away by his collar (thankfully I didn't have him on the prong for this walk, just a fur-saver in choke mode), and ended up falling down about 6 or 7 steps. I landed at the bottom, and his male was forcefully getting on top of Mako. I grabbed the male by the neck, as I was going to put it to sleep... 

Mako hollered, dunno if he was bit or if it was from me yanking him around by his collar, my buddy came out of the house, Mako launched at him bit him in the leg... we backed up I ended up rolling my ankle and fell on to the grass... luckily for me I landed between the two dogs and ended up grabbing the male by his collar until my buddy got him.

Now I dunno if I would call this an "attack" per se, as I think it would have been pretty difficult for me to hold off a dog that weighs as much as me... that's why I used the term "forcefully" and not violently.

From what I've read a dog being attacked is akin to a person being sexually assaulted...

I checked Mako out, no punctures or anything like that, but understandably he's pretty freaked. I brought him home, did some positive reward stuff, stuff he knows, and just put him in his kennel after I noticed him being a little bit reactive to noises.

Now, is there anything I can do to prevent any lasting harm? I obviously won't be bringing them back to his place... but I guess to compound things, I think Mako is going through a bit of a fear stage... he's aloof/skittish with strangers... i.e. going up to them, barking, then backing right off. I use aloof/skittish in the realm that my female has never exhibited any of this... she's, actually a bit too friendly... he's a little too aloof...

I just want to make sure this does not have a lasting effect on him when it comes to other dogs/people. We don't hang around other dogs at all, but when we are around people, I don't want him to be mouthy... I want a calm aloof dog...

I'm going to bring him out in a few mins and work another round of positive rewards and then just put him away for the night.

The real effect will probably bear itself tomorrow night when we go to French Ring training...

But in the meantime, any suggestions? 

Thanks... oh BTW, Indi just kinda jumped clear and watched the whole thing unfold... smart girl


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I've received a bunch of advice already... and I have a course of action.

Thanks for reading... however, if you feel like you have to post, please be my guest...

Thanks all,
Ryan


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Would you care to share a little here of what your course of action will be and why.

I have been of the idea that should a pup or young dog be attacked or jumped by another dog, provided there isn't too much in the way of physical damage, one wants to keep the brain moving forward so to speak.

My current dog was jumped by another at four months old, and also at six months old if I remember correctly, I was walking him on leash at the time by some houses. A door flew open and a staffie cross came out, sniffed at my pup then attacked him...there was a lot of noise and hollering. The owner came flying out and grabbed his dog, i hadn't yet been able to pull it off. 

Immediately pup was back on his feet I walked him briskly up the road, appraising him for damage as we went, I didn't offer him any reassurance or make any fuss whatsoever with him, he hadn't been badly hurt.

We continued with our walk and outing as if nothing had ever happened and on returning home, checked him more thoroughly for injury.

It has not appeared to have affected him in anyway at least that I can tell. He has always been good/social with other dogs and people. There is a train of thought, that if you fuss them if/when this happens you are teaching them a kind of helplessness and that a good move is to keep them moving forward, physically and mentally where possible.

I do not buy into the 'my dog was attacked as a pup and is now afraid/anti social with other dogs because of'. I think influence is borne by the reaction/response of the handler in these kinds of situations, and can effect the outcome, the base temperament of the dog too obviously.

Sounds like you did alright with your pup Ryan.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ryan,
Could you let us know what his reaction was with the dogs at Ring training after this incident? I think that will be a good indicator of the effect the incident had on Mako. The recovery from the incident will give you a good idea if the dog has a problem or if he just gets over an isolated incident.
Mike


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Would you care to share a little here of what your course of action will be and why.
> 
> I have been of the idea that should a pup or young dog be attacked or jumped by another dog, provided there isn't too much in the way of physical damage, one wants to keep the brain moving forward so to speak.
> 
> ...


What your experiences are is essentially what I was told. He was normal last night, did a couple rounds of positive OB in the kitchen, and just kennelled him. I'm sure he'll be fine, as I was told, it's me that has to get over it. So I've forgotten about it, so he should have already forgotten about it. He didn't have a mark on him. I stuck around there for about 30 mins, gave him a once over for injury - nothing, except Mastiff drool. Made him sit/down quietly. I could tell he wanted to leave, but I rolled my ankle pretty good, so I had to let that calm down before I could walk back to my SUV.

I had a chuckle to myself when I just saw Indi standing on the porch looking at us like WTF are you guys doing?


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Ryan,
> Could you let us know what his reaction was with the dogs at Ring training after this incident? I think that will be a good indicator of the effect the incident had on Mako. The recovery from the incident will give you a good idea if the dog has a problem or if he just gets over an isolated incident.
> Mike


Will do...


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I do not buy into the 'my dog was attacked as a pup and is now afraid/anti social with other dogs because of'. I think influence is borne by the reaction/response of the handler in these kinds of situations, and can effect the outcome, the base temperament of the dog too obviously.


Yep. Same thing if I accidentally give my dog a bad correction. Lots of happy play, treats, laughing, whatever. Then go smack myself for putting my dog in that situation. Dogs don't forget but they sure do forgive pretty easy.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Ryan,
> Could you let us know what his reaction was with the dogs at Ring training after this incident? I think that will be a good indicator of the effect the incident had on Mako. The recovery from the incident will give you a good idea if the dog has a problem or if he just gets over an isolated incident.
> Mike


Mako did great at training tonight. No apparent environmental sensitivities to noise or other dogs. Very pleased at how he performed.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ryan,
Good! Always a good sign to see the recovery and the recovery rate after negative experiences. 

Mike


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that the outcome of pup dominated by adult dog is far more in the owner's mind than in the pup / young dog. One or two of my pups were dominated by adult dogs and reacted correctly, i.e. rolled on to their back.

I honestly think the incident is far longer in the owner's mind than in the pup / young dog. Afterwards, a number of negative issues are back-related to the incident that we as handler remember, but am certain the pup / young dog doesn't.

I think, too, that the incidents, however negative, do not influence the pup / young dog's further life!!

I think they just put it down to experience


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If the pup has a solid temperament that small of an incident shouldn't be an issue!
Pup getting trashed "could" be a different story.


----------

